# Actor in ‘Spider-Man’ Musical Is Injured



## shayward (Nov 3, 2010)

Below are two articles about injuries that have occured during technical rehearsals for the new broadway musical Spiderman: Turn Off the Dark.


Kevin Aubin, Actor in 'Spider-Man' Musical, Is Injured - NYTimes.com


Inspectors To Review Flying Safety for "Spider-Man" Musical - NYTimes.com


----------



## Footer (Nov 3, 2010)

60 million dollars down the tubes. If this show does not post a closing date within a month of opening I will be amazed. I have yet to see what scene shop is laying claim to this shows rigging system. The guy they got to design the system is Cirque's flying rigger/designer.


----------



## Traitor800 (Nov 3, 2010)

I know Scenic Tech did the scenery but I dont know how much of the rigging/flying they had a hand in.


----------



## Footer (Nov 3, 2010)

Bio of the guy who did the flying rigging design:



> Jaque Paquin
> Aerial Rigging Design
> Jaque was born in the province of Quebec. He has been working in the entertainment industry for over 30 years, with the last 20 years dedicated to designing systems for hanging and flying performers and equipment. His design contribution to Cirque du Soleil helped create such masterpieces as "KÀ", "O", "Zumanity", and "Varekai", among others. A talented multidisciplinary artist, he is credited for having strong imagination and skills on both the artistic and technical aspects of his work. Having worked in theater, movies, television and live entertainment, his wide experience allows him to maximize the performance presented to an audience while always concentrating on the safety of the performers. In 2005 he was presented the CITT award for professional achievement for his contribution to the show industry and, more specifically, to the field of acrobatic rigging. He is regarded by his peers as a mentor and a leader of his trade.



Sounds like he knows what he is doing....


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 3, 2010)

Certainly not trying to denigrate the experience and expertise of Mr. Paquin, but...
I think there a significant difference between CDS acts and the flying effects desired for a theatrical production. For instance, Cirque has never devoted much effort to hiding wires--a must for theatrical suspension of disbelief.

I can't wait to view the findings of the "experts" from the New York State Department of Labor. They'll probably want 42" safety railings everywhere, and toe-boards on any platform over 16".


----------

